# Binding Recommendation - K2 Simple Pleasures



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I picked up a K2 Simple Pleasures this off season and might grab some new bindings to go with it. 

I am currently using a pair of 2016 Burton Cartels on my old Jones MT. 

I could move those over to the SP, but would like to know if you guys think I could do better.

New Cartels, Katanas, Pilots, Drives, Lien AT's?

I wear 32 TM2 XLT's in 9.5. I definitely want a binding with straps that fit the XLT's well. Stiff boots, pretty stiff board...stiff bindings?

Thanks!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

campbellt3 said:


> I picked up a K2 Simple Pleasures this off season and might grab some new bindings to go with it.
> 
> I am currently using a pair of 2016 Burton Cartels on my old Jones MT.
> 
> ...


@JDA might be able to comment


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Drives would be a good match, powerful without being too twitchy. Lien ATs and Pilots too soft for that setup IMO.

I would be a little concerned about the fit. Upper limit on size range for NOW Hanger 2.0 mediums is 10.5, but XLTs are insanely bulky. I have them in a size 10.5 and they are waaaay too big to fit. Size 10s might work, not sure where the borderline is.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I have Now Drives M 2020 and these are the smallest M binding size I’ve had so far. Tacticals 9,5 US that are super short fit very snug in these.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeahti87 said:


> I have Now Drives M 2020 and these are the smallest M binding size I’ve had so far. Tacticals 9,5 US that are super short fit very snug in these.


Got size 10 Adidas Tacticals, they fit but are about as big I was would go. I'm skeptical 9.5 XLTs are as compact as size 10 Adidas, but it might work. JFC those boots are enormous.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Got size 10 Adidas Tacticals, they fit but are about as big I was would go. I'm skeptical 9.5 XLTs are as compact as size 10 Adidas, but it might work. JFC those boots are enormous.


I have 10 US too (before downsizing) and yeah, the Drives are very snug.
Compare to Falcors M at the minimum heelcup protrusion:


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

I run Now pilots on mine but would happily run the drives, in fact the drives will be my next purchase because I have at least 3 boards that would suit them now.

Edit: Just bought some Drives, they were too cheap not to buy!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I’d put Katanas on it personally. All the response and power you’d need but a little bit of flexibility for the surfy inspiration behind the board. They’re also super smooth and adjustable.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I am looking hard at the Drives and Katanas.

NOW's website recommends size medium for 7-10.5 boots and large for 10-13 boots. Evo shows mediums at 7-9.5 and large at 10-13. 

Rome's website is not up yet. Evo shows the 2020 Katanas S/M 6-9.5 and M/L 9.5-13. The 2021 Katanas M/L are 7-10.5. 

Do you think Evo's size chart is accurate for these bindings?

What size Drives and Katanas would you get for 9.5 TM2 XLT's?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

The straps have changed, nothing in the baseplate and the chassis. The M/L Katanas have a very short footbed so I’d go for L/XL due to this short footbed. I picked these for my 10 US eventually. After downsizing to 9,5 US I’d probably pick M/L now but L/XL at the shortest heelcup setting are still fine. Your boots in 9,5 US are probably 1,3-1,5 cm longer (you’d fit in the smaller size but the footbed would be super short).
9,5 US in L/XL 2019:


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

You can see the Rome 2021 catalog here








ROME 2021


Read ROME 2021 by zuzupopo.snow on Issuu and browse thousands of other publications on our platform. Start here!




issuu.com


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

bazman said:


> You can see the Rome 2021 catalog here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I may have missed it, but I do not see a size chart for the bindings.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeahti87 said:


> The straps have changed, nothing in the baseplate and the chassis. The M/L Katanas have a very short footbed so I’d go for L/XL due to this short footbed. I picked these for my 10 US eventually. After downsizing to 9,5 US I’d probably pick M/L now but L/XL at the shortest heelcup setting are still fine. Your boots in 9,5 US are probably 1,3-1,5 cm longer (you’d fit in the smaller size but the footbed would be super short).
> 9,5 US in L/XL 2019:
> View attachment 154903
> 
> View attachment 154904



Do you find the kanatas chewing a whole through your boots on the side? Where the highback connects to the heel loop?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

ek9max said:


> Do you find the kanatas chewing a whole through your boots on the side? Where the highback connects to the heel loop?


Good question, my Cartels destroyed a couple pairs of boots at the heel. My new XLT's have thick rubber all the way up the back of the heel so no issue so far after 10 days.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> The straps have changed, nothing in the baseplate and the chassis. The M/L Katanas have a very short footbed so I’d go for L/XL due to this short footbed. I picked these for my 10 US eventually. After downsizing to 9,5 US I’d probably pick M/L now but L/XL at the shortest heelcup setting are still fine. Your boots in 9,5 US are probably 1,3-1,5 cm longer (you’d fit in the smaller size but the footbed would be super short).
> 9,5 US in L/XL 2019


Thanks for the pics. The XLT's are pretty big/bulky but going for L/XL might be a stretch for my 9.5's.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

ek9max said:


> Do you find the kanatas chewing a whole through your boots on the side? Where the highback connects to the heel loop?





campbellt3 said:


> Good question, my Cartels destroyed a couple pairs of boots at the heel. My new XLT's have thick rubber all the way up the back of the heel so no issue so far after 10 days.


Not an issue with the Tacticals. I made a full research before buying the Katanas and found some complains (including yours) that I took seriously so the first day in the bindings I was checking the boot wear every hour.

There is a slight mark on the black stripe where this highback hinge touches the boot but considering these stripes are glued and very thin in that model it’s absolutely fine.

I’ve been riding my buds M/L too and no wear. 3 other buds run the same combo in various sizes and no issues either. Might have something to so with the fact that the boots, while being pretty thick in the heel, sit high due to the boost sole.

Pics Tacticals 50 + days on snow, at least 30 days in the Katanas.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeahti87 said:


> Not an issue with the Tacticals. I made a full research before buying the Katanas and found some complains (including yours) that I took seriously so the first day in the bindings I was checking the boot wear every hour.
> 
> There is a slight mark on the black stripe where this highback hinge touches the boot but considering these stripes are glued and very thin in that model it’s absolutely fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. So you think L/XL Katanas for my 9.5 XLT's are the right way to go? The SP is a wide board so longer bindings won't be an issue as long as the boot doesn't have slop side to side or a bad fit in the straps. 

I just found out I can get 25% off new Burton product. Does anyone think the new Cartel X would be a good option? If not, I will decide between the Katanas and Drives but leaning Katana now. Just have to dial in the size. 

Thanks!


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I might visit the bud with M/L Katanas today and take pics of his 9 US Tacticals in his Katanas.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Here you go, M/L and US9:


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

Is there any difference between the 2020 and 2021 Katanas? Is it worth paying the premium for the 2021's?


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

JDA said:


> I run Now pilots on mine but would happily run the drives, in fact the drives will be my next purchase because I have at least 3 boards that would suit them now.
> 
> Edit: Just bought some Drives, they were too cheap not to buy!


Where did you get your Drives?


----------



## Schoobang (Nov 4, 2019)

campbellt3 said:


> Is there any difference between the 2020 and 2021 Katanas? Is it worth paying the premium for the 2021's?


it looks like the changed the soft part of the ankle strap but that is all I can spot from the images. I was about to order a pair of 2020 katanas when I noticed the new cleaver model. Looks very interesting! I may have to re-think. I like stiff bindings and ride mostly my now drives.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Schoobang said:


> it looks like the changed the soft part of the ankle strap but that is all I can spot from the images. I was about to order a pair of 2020 katanas when I noticed the new cleaver model. Looks very interesting! I may have to re-think. I like stiff bindings and ride mostly my now drives.


If you want a picture of US10 32 XLT's in M/L cleavers I can do that. They're very stiff so if that's your thing you'd be happy.


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

campbellt3 said:


> Where did you get your Drives?


Elevation107 in Sydney, Australia where I live.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

drblast said:


> If you want a picture of US10 32 XLT's in M/L cleavers I can do that. They're very stiff so if that's your thing you'd be happy.


That would be awesome, thanks!

Do you like the fit?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> That would be awesome, thanks!
> 
> Do you like the fit?


We'll see how they ride but I love the fit. I think these might be the best fitting straps and bindings I've owned. One thing I was pleasantly surprised by was that the material on the Auxgrip straps is pretty rigid and not gummy like the past years' Rome toe straps. They get the same result - they mold to your boot really well, but the Auxgrip straps do that while being a bit stiffer. Prior to that my favorite ankle straps were the Targas which were stiffer rubber that was really comfortable and responsive.

OK, so lots of pictures coming at you. Boot is US10, Mondo28, 32 TM-2 XLT. First set of bindings are M/L Cleavers, which are mid-size and smaller than L/XL.







:


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> That would be awesome, thanks!


For comparison, here is the same boot in 2017 L/XL Targas:
















There is not a whole lot of difference; the Targas only came in S/M and L/XL sizes - there was no M/L.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

campbellt3 said:


> That would be awesome, thanks!


Finally, here are some older M/L Katanas so you can see that size. I don't think Rome has changed the baseplate on these, just the highback.

The 2021 Katanas have a stiffer highback and the Auxgrip straps too I think - I think if I were going to design a do-it-all binding it would be hard to beat the Katana with those features. The strap in these pics is very comfy but more flexible than the Auxgrip one, especially on sunny spring/summer days when the foam heats up and gets more pliable.


----------



## campbellt3 (Feb 25, 2016)

I agree, the straps on the Cleavers look sick! Especially the toe straps - super low profile. 

Based on the 2021 catalog that was posted, it looks like the new Katanas will share the same straps with the Cleavers. 

So it looks like M/L is the right size for my 9.5 XLT's. 

Katanas or Cleavers for my Simple Pleasures? Hmmmmm

I think the NOW Drives are still tempting but lower quality straps and buckles put them behind the Rome options 

Thanks for the pics and detailed info. Super helpful!


----------

